# First Outing



## David and Kellie (Aug 17, 2006)

We took our 28BHS to Gatlinburg, TN from Bristow, VA. Had a great time with one issue. I could not get the outside stove to light. I checked the gas quick-connect...didn't seem to have connection problems, but no gas flowed. Is there a hidden valve?

Dave


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

David and Kellie said:


> We took our 28BHS to Gatlinburg, TN from Bristow, VA. Had a great time with one issue. I could not get the outside stove to light. I checked the gas quick-connect...didn't seem to have connection problems, but no gas flowed. Is there a hidden valve?
> 
> Dave


Behind and underneath the quick connect is a ball valve. You have to open it to light the stove.

Welcome to the site. You may want to check out the Elkins, WV Rally this Labor Day weekend!!! I think there are some sites still open!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## klnks06 (Aug 11, 2006)

David and Kellie said:


> We took our 28BHS to Gatlinburg, TN from Bristow, VA. Had a great time with one issue. I could not get the outside stove to light. I checked the gas quick-connect...didn't seem to have connection problems, but no gas flowed. Is there a hidden valve?
> 
> Dave


We had the same problem with our trailer that we purchased last Saturday, and I got down on my side and took a closer look at the connection thinking that there was a problem with that, at that point I noticed a small valve on top of the connector. I pulled it towards me, and then the stove worked just fine.

Kent


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Yup, hidden valve on connector.

And congrats on finding the classic and highly desirable 28BHS floorplan which is no longer available. Maybe they will be a collectors item someday


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Yep! That little valve stumped me at first, too. You really have something new to look forward too next time, though. We do all of our cooking on a BBQ and the outddoor stove - it's so much better than running in-and-out!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Welcome back Dave and Kellie,
Glad to hear everything went great except for the outdoor stove issue...bet it fires right up next time out









Dawn


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the first trip out!

As others have said, just keep looking and you'll find that darn lever.


----------



## David and Kellie (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks everyone! We are headed to Luray, VA...Jellystone Campground. We are looking forward to it!

David


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

David and Kellie said:


> Thanks everyone! We are headed to Luray, VA...Jellystone Campground. We are looking forward to it!
> 
> David


Have a great time it's a nice place we have been there 2 years in a row

Don


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

California Jim said:


> Yup, hidden valve on connector.
> 
> And congrats on finding the classic and highly desirable 28BHS floorplan which is no longer available. Maybe they will be a collectors item someday


Yes, indeed. The 28BHS is the finest 28 foot bunkhouse slide available. It should be worth a fortune!

Reverie


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Congratulations, Dave and Kellie! I visited Gatlinburg recently but with my daughter, who won't camp! I was longing for my Outback the whole trip! I hope you have a wonderful 2nd trip, too!


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Dave, welcome to Outbackers.com. We have loved our 28BHS for a few years now. A great set up for the DW, 2 DB's and myself. It already sounds like you have an answer for your question, so have fun using your stove at Jellystone Campground.


----------



## Blondie (Jul 25, 2006)

Highlander96 said:


> We took our 28BHS to Gatlinburg, TN from Bristow, VA. Had a great time with one issue. I could not get the outside stove to light. I checked the gas quick-connect...didn't seem to have connection problems, but no gas flowed. Is there a hidden valve?
> 
> Dave


Behind and underneath the quick connect is a ball valve. You have to open it to light the stove.

Welcome to the site. You may want to check out the Elkins, WV Rally this Labor Day weekend!!! I think there are some sites still open!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim
[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

David and Kellie, glad to hear your maiden voyage was such a success!









Have fun in Luray!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

